# aba/16vt piston fly cut ..aka valve relief info??



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Anyone have pics of the stock aba piston valve clearance...Just want a idea of what side of the top of the piston etc?...ps the new search engine is bsopcorn:


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

I do! 

don't mind the broken piston, that's a whole different story, I mounted a strait edge across the block at around the angle of the valves to lay my drill on with a grinder bit, just so they would be fairly even from piston to piston, also come a little closer to the raised top on the front side of the piston next to the cuts, mine was a little short and left small marks, didn't damage anything! the pistons are soft enough if you don't get them perfect, it ran great since 1996


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Autoboost-tech said:


> I do!
> 
> don't mind the broken piston, that's a whole different story, I mounted a strait edge across the block at around the angle of the valves to lay my drill on with a grinder bit, just so they would be fairly even from piston to piston, also come a little closer to the raised top on the front side of the piston next to the cuts, mine was a little short and left small marks, didn't damage anything! the pistons are soft enough if you don't get them perfect, it ran great since 1996


 thanks!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Here is a pic of JE's 8.5:1 16v ABA pistons


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

only problem with those, there to pretty to cover up


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you have them coated or did you get them from JE like that. I look at Swain but havent heard anyone says anything about them


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Yes i bought them from www.intengineering.com
I Ordered them with the coatings done. Add $30 EA.


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Found this company..http://www.lindytools.com


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

nice! did you get a price on the fly cutter set?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

extremsplvr6 said:


> Found this company..http://www.lindytools.com




you try this yet?


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Autoboost-tech said:


> nice! did you get a price on the fly cutter set?


Ls1 guys say less than $100


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

my2000APB said:


> you try this yet?


Seen it used.Works great and precise:thumbup:.......They will make a custom one for ur setup.Those pictured are for bbc/sbc


----------

